# ~1946 Continental



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2015)

Picked this frame and fork up at the Long Beach Cycle Swap a while back. 
Good stuff: brazed cromoly frame, 26.8 seat post, cool fork, tapered kickstand, original 3pc crankset. 
Bad stuff: Nearly completely stripped, headset missing and it's an odd-size.
Been hanging in the shop for months as parts have been collected:
Sun CR18 26 x 1 3/8" rims
NOS Atom front hub
Velosteel coaster
Sapim Laser 14/17 DB spokes
Wheelsmith 16mm alloy nipples
Blackwall tires
SR forged stem
Alloy tourist bars
Schwinn reissue grips
Pedals from a 1970s Super Sport
Neco cartridge bearing headset
Mesinger seat
Union headlight
26.8 Alloy seat post

Here was the pile a few hours ago:






Spokes came in today so I built the wheels. 3x rear 2x front, allowing for 276mm for both wheels 









So here's the thing: If I could find the seatpost (it's been absorbed into the pile, yet to resurface) the bike could be put together, today even...except: the headset! 
Mentioned earlier that this frame takes an oddball size. The Neco headset has the right size crown race, but the cups are just a bit big. 
Anybody have access to a lathe?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Dale Alan (May 29, 2015)

Looking good Scott ! Are you saying the cups won't press into the headtube?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Looking good Scott ! Are you saying the cups won't press into the headtube?




Thanks, and no: these frames used a different headset: ~30.6mm ID of the headtube. The headset I have is 32.4mm and is thick-walled, so I'm pretty sure it can be taken down to fit well and still have enough metal.
If there are any other suggestions I'm glad to hear 'em!


----------



## buickmike (May 29, 2015)

49 continental- this looks like the frameset I had and parted.same badge- shifter on downtube
Crank read 63.tall boy with blade fork. Still have fork in scrap headset too pretty. to scrap.had to find it tho upper crown was in prewar section rest was in baggie where frame was hanging.need glasses to see everything now.caliper reads 1,286 o.d.using formula to equate mm to inches I would say it would work
May have to doublecheck


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2015)

buickmike said:


> ... I would say it would work
> May have to doublecheck




PM sent!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 29, 2015)

I used CR 18s on a recent New World build. I did a 1954 Alloy AW rear hub and a Schwinn script front. Alloy rims are much livelier and lighter than steel, but putting tires on the CR18s is a special form of torture. 











*You're going to love your bike once it's done*. It will be light, quick, and very responsive.


----------



## buickmike (May 29, 2015)

Pm received. Looking at parts ihave 2 cups with that o.d
 But as I remember I had crown nut on it so the race was in there too. However measurement of crown race was 1.290.   Finally one cup is shallow. Compared to other
I put it together at least 25 years ago when people used to throw schwinns in the alley.-call you tomorrow. With details if necessary.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2015)

SirMike1983 said:


> *You're going to love your bike once it's done*. It will be light, quick, and very responsive.




What I was thinking! I know it's not pretty as it sits, but should be great fun on the road.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 30, 2015)

It looks like Buickmike has you covered.If that does not work out I have this NOS headset . Quick pics so the caliper jumped a millionth or two . It should get you on the road without any hassles.


----------



## buickmike (May 30, 2015)

Race issue- double check my set-too big. Count me out
Pm sent


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> If that does not work out I have this NOS headset




Thanks, Dale, but I'm pretty sure that will be just too small to give a good interference fit. I think these frames use the size described as "East German DDR" at Sheldon Brown's site:

http://sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet-headsets.html

Maybe I'll go buy a lathe today....anyone know Harbor Freight's return policy...?


----------



## bike (May 30, 2015)

races and cups are usually too hard  to "cut" on a lathe and need to be ground-- expensive proposition


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

bike said:


> races and cups are usually too hard  to "cut" on a lathe and need to be ground-- expensive proposition




Not if they're aluminum


----------



## bike (May 30, 2015)

hmmm- duh


----------

